# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Συχνότητες VHF

## SY1AQZ

Καλημέρα παιδιά. De SY1AQZ με QTH Locator το Περιστέρι. Ελπίζω να είσαστε όλοι καλά. Χρειάζομαι μία μικρή βοήθεια από εσάς και συγκεκριμένα από τους " παλιούς " συναδέλφους. Είμαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης εδώ και 2 μήνες. Ψάχνω να βρώ διάφορες συχνότητες των VHF των ραδιερασιτεχνών. Ξέρω μία δύο αλλά θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ για να γνωρίσω και νέους συναδέλφους. Έχω κάνει πολλές φορές scan αλλά δεν έχω εντοπίσει άλλες συχνότητες. Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου προτείνεται και άλλες συχνότητες που πιθανόν ξέρετε ? Για αποφυγή προβλημάτων και παρεμβολές όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μου στείλει πμ. Θέλω και εγώ σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης να φτιάξω την δική μου λίστα ραδιοσυχνοτήτων όπως έχει ο κάθε νόμιμος ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Ελπίζω για μία μικρή βοήθεια !!! Πολλά 73 και ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα ΣΥΝΟΝΟΜΑΤΕ και ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ !!!
Καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

 Για συχνότητες κάνε ενα κόπο και ρώτα και στον σύλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνών. http://www.hag.gr
 προσωπικα, θα ηθελα πολύ να βοηθήσω, αλλα έχω να πιάσω μικρόφωνο 2 - 3 χρόνια και δεν έχω τιποτα εγκυρο πια.

----------


## john_b

Όλα είναι στο βιβλιαράκι που έχω φτιάξει γι αυτή την δουλειά:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70544

----------


## SY1AQZ

Καλώς σας βρήκα παιδιά. Πολύ χρήσιμο το Link που μου έδωσες Γιάννη. Βρήκα αρκετά. Σου έχω στείλει και πμ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ακρόαση πέραν των 146 έχουμε το δικαίωμα να κάνουμε ? Όχι εκπομπή ούτε παρεμβολές, απλά ακρόαση ?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλώς σας βρήκα παιδιά. Πολύ χρήσιμο το Link που μου έδωσες Γιάννη. Βρήκα αρκετά. Σου έχω στείλει και πμ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ακρόαση πέραν των 146 έχουμε το δικαίωμα να κάνουμε ? Όχι εκπομπή ούτε παρεμβολές, απλά ακρόαση ?



 Απλή ακρόαση μπορείς να κάνεις παντού.
 Εξάλου, ΠΟΙΟΣ θα καταλάβει ΠΟΥ κάνεις λήψη ??
 Αν έχεις ενα δέκτη παγκόσμιας λήψης τον συντονίζεις οπου σ' αρέσει....

----------


## john_b

Θεωρητικά ναι, αλλά είναι λίγο θολό το τοπίο και οπωσδήποτε δεν αποθηκεύουμε – διακινούμε συχνότητες του τύπου αστυνομίας, πυροσβεστικής, κ.λπ., διότι ξεφεύγουμε από την απλή ακρόαση και πάμε σε πρόθεση.

----------


## SY1AQZ

Εγώ έχω φορητό vhf 136 - 174 mHz. Απλά ρωτάω για παν ενδεχόμενο. Να πώ την αλήθεια ήθελα διάφορες συχνότητες για να κάνω ακρόαση για να ξεφεύγω από τα καθημερινά και τα " καφενεία " που τα καταντάνε διάφορα άτομα.

----------


## john_b

Τα διάφορα άτομα είναι κάποιοι από εμάς. Αν κρατάμε όλοι μας τα τυπικά, έ και με λίγη κουβεντούλα σε αξιοπρεπή όρια, θα διορθωθεί το φαινόμενο. 

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω τα μηχανήματα όλα ρυθμισμένα στις μνήμες και οι μνήμες μου περιέχουν όλους τους επαναλήπτες που ακούω στην περιοχή μου και στο χωριό. Παραπέρα θα πάω μόνο σε κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης. Για παράδειγμα σε κίνδυνο απώλειας ζωής, αν δεν βρίσκω κάποιον στις τυποποιημένες συχνότητες θα καλέσω το Ολυμπία ράδιο. Είναι για τα πλεούμενα, αλλά θα βοηθήσουν. Τέτοια πράγματα. 

Όταν έχω όρεξη για ακροάσεις χάνομαι στα βραχέα και είμαι μια χαρά.

----------


## SY1AQZ

Τότε είσαι κομπλέ. Αλλά όταν είσαι Αθήνα κέντρο έχει ενδιαφέρων να ακούς τί γίνεται γύρω σου. Όταν μπαίνεις σε συχνότητα ραδιοερασιτεχνών και βλέπεις ότι γίνεται πανικός λογικό είναι να αλλάζεις συχνότητα. Για αυτό κοιτάω και εγώ να κάνω ακρόαση σε άλλες συχνότητες.

----------


## matthew

Δες & εδώ τους πίνακες: http://www.yme.gr/?getwhat=1&oid=269&id=&tid=269

73, SV4NLA

----------


## SY1AQZ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## lepouras

άντε να σε χαιρετήσω και εγώ στην παρέα μας και σιδεροκέφαλος :Thumbup1: . συνήθως(αν και λίγο σπάνια) στον καφενέ :Biggrin:  R1 της Αθήνας. 

SV1IZO.

----------


## jimnaf

> Καλώς σας βρήκα παιδιά. Πολύ χρήσιμο το Link που μου έδωσες Γιάννη. Βρήκα αρκετά. Σου έχω στείλει και πμ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ακρόαση πέραν των 146 έχουμε το δικαίωμα να κάνουμε ? Όχι εκπομπή *ούτε παρεμβολές*, απλά ακρόαση ?



Φίλε Σωτήρη καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα. :Thumbup1: 
Νομίζω τα παιδιά σε βοήθησαν αρκετά και αν χρειαστείς κάτι εδώ  είμαστε.
Με παραξένεψε  το «*παρεμβολές*».
Δεν μπορείς λοιπόν   να παρεμβάλεις  για κανένα λόγο και για καμία αιτία πουθενά και 
κανέναν  παρά μόνο αν το μηχάνημα σου ή    η κεραία σου  έχουν  κάποιο  πρόβλημα, το οποίο 
πρέπει να διορθώσεις  άμεσα και τότε μόνο θα ξανά εκπέμψεις.

----------


## SY1AQZ

Καλώς σας βρήκα παιδιά και εγώ. Δεν μπορώ να πώ με βοηθήσατε αρκετά, μην πώ ψέμματα. Βρήκα αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Απλά αν υπάρχει και κάποιος έταιρος συνάδελφος με περισόττερες πληροφορίες δεκτές και αυτές. 

Υ.Γ
Με τον όρο " παρεμβολή " εννωώ την ενώχληση. Δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο φορητός μου. Ακόμη τουλάχιστον  :Smile:  !

----------


## SY1AQZ

Σαν νόμιμος ραδιοερασιτέχνης έχεις και το δικαίωμα να εκπαίμπεις και στα Uhf ή μόνο στα vhf ?

----------


## john_b

UHF από 430 έως 440.

----------


## SY1AQZ

Ωραία. Και ποιός χρησιμοποιεί uhf ? Ξέρω πως όλα τα κρατικά μέσα είναι στα vhf. Στα Uhf ποιός είναι ?

----------


## john_b

Ρε Σωτήρη, ξεκόλλα από τα κρατικά μέσα. Αυτοί μιλάνε όλοι με τέτρα πια, δεν έχεις να ακούσεις τίποτε στις συχνότητες. Ως ρ/ε μπορείς να μιλάς στα VHF από 144 έως 146 και στα UHF από 430 έως 440. Αυτό είναι όλο. Στα UHF έχει επίσης επαναλήπτες και κόσμο που μιλάει.

----------

Dragonborn (07-10-13)

----------


## kioan

Διαβάζοντας αυτό το θέμα μου έχει γεννηθεί η εξής απορία:
Είναι δυνατόν κάποιος που μόλις πριν μερικούς μήνες πέτυχε στις εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση πτυχίου ραδιοερασιτέχνη να μην ξέρει ούτε καν ότι υπάρχει ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα στα UHF;  :Unsure:  
Τόσο πολύ έχουν αλλάξει πλέον τα πράγματα; Οι σύλλογοι που προετοιμάζουν με μαθήματα τους υποψηφίους νοιάζονται πλέον μόνο για την είσπραξη της εγγραφής και της ετήσιας συνδρομής; Ούτε καν μια νύξη στο bandplan;


Προς τον SY1AQZ:
Για να είσαι καλυμμένος, όλη η σχετική νομοθεσία και ο Κανονισμός Λειτουργίας Ερασιτεχνικών Σταθμών Ασυρμάτου υπάρχουν συγκεντρωμένα εδώ.

----------


## john_b

Έχω μια φυσική δυσανεξία προς οποιασδήποτε μορφής συλλόγους, με χαλάει το κλίμα. Εγώ διάβασα μόνος μου, 15 μέρες πιο νωρίς, και πήγα και έδωσα εξετάσεις με ποσοστό επιτυχίας 100%. Αυτό συμβουλεύω όσους θέλουν να δώσουν, αρκεί βέβαια να έχουν ένα βασικό επίπεδο γνώσεων ώστε να καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν.

----------


## SY1AQZ

Προς αποφυγεί παρεξηγήσεων δεν είμαι εγγεγραμένως σε κάποιο σύλλογο ρ/ε. Προς θεού, μην διατυπώνονται τέτοιες λανθασμένες πληροφορίες. Τα παιδιά κάνουν άψογη δουλειά και όποτε χρειάστηκα βοήθεια ήταν εκεί. Απλά λόγο των δύσκολων καιρών ( οικονομικών ) δεν μας τρέχουν από τα μπατζάκια τα λεφτά, διάβασα την ύλη και πήγα και έδωσα μόνος μου στις εξετάσεις και πέρασα με επιτυχία 93/100. Τώρα δεν νομίζω πως αυτό που ρώτησα είναι τόσο σημαντικό ώστε να γίνεται τέτοια κουβέντα. Δλδ αν σκεφτείται πως ο διπλανός μου πέρασε και αυτός με επιτυχία και ύστερα δεν ήξερε καν τί είναι τα cb, από που ανοίγουν, τί είναι τα vhf και τα uhf εκεί τί θα λέγατε δλδ ?

----------


## john_b

Τι τον ώθησε να δώσει εξετάσεις χωρίς να είναι σχετικός με το θέμα και χωρίς να έχει κάποιο μηχάνημα και να θέλησε να γίνει νόμιμος για σιγουριά;

----------


## SY1AQZ

Για να πώ την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω και δεν με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας. Ο καθένας έχει τους λόγους του ! Εντάξη και εγώ δεν λέω ότι το θέμα το έχω για παιχνιδάκι αλλά 2 - 3 πράγματα τα ξέρω. Έτσι και αλλιώς όρεξη υπάρχει για το θέμα μιας και που μου αρέσει και έτσι κοιτάω να μάθω όσα πράγματα μπορώ. Καινούργιος είμαι και προσπαθώ να μάθω. Με την βοήθεία σας βέβαια !

----------


## SV1JRT

Και στη δική μου τη "σειρα", τότε τα αρχαία χρόνια (  :hahahha:  ) υπήρχαν άτομα που απλά "είδαν φώς και μπήκαν". Και πέρασαν κιόλας. Μα με διάβασμα, μα με "την βοήθεια του κοινού" πήραν διακριτικό... Βέβαια οι περισσότεροι απο αυτούς δεν έπιασαν ΠΟΤΕ μικρόφωνο....
 Μυστήριο πράγμα το μυαλό του ανθρώπου !!!


.

----------


## lepouras

> Και στη δική μου τη "σειρα", τότε τα αρχαία χρόνια (  )
> .



Σωτήρη θυμάμαι την "σειρά σου"
στα V-U 

αλλά και στα βραχέα




και ένα συλλεκτικό βίντεο από τον Σωτήρη όταν ήτανε πειρατας(μάθαινε ακομα)



κάνας διαχειριστής να αλλάξει το όνομά σου ορέ να στο κάνει όπως στης υπογραφής σου(εκτός αν είσαι δεμένος συναισθηματικά τώρα ποια)

----------


## john_b

Πράγματι, μυστήριο.

Εντωμεταξύ κάποια στιγμή μου συστήθηκε ένας τύπος ως SV1..... (που να θυμάμαι τώρα) και πάνω στην συζήτηση τον ρώτησα αν ήταν δύσκολα όταν έδινε στην εποχή του και μου απαντά, "που θες να ξέρω, εγώ έσκασα ενάμισι χιλιάρικο και το πήρα". 
Απίστευτοι ελληναράδες.

----------

Dragonborn (07-10-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη θυμάμαι την "σειρά σου" στα V-U




ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ................

ΚΛΑΙΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ.........

 :hahahha:   :Ψώνιο:   :Thumbup:  

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πράγματι, μυστήριο.
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ κάποια στιγμή μου συστήθηκε ένας τύπος ως SV1..... (που να θυμάμαι τώρα) και πάνω στην συζήτηση τον ρώτησα αν ήταν δύσκολα όταν έδινε στην εποχή του και μου απαντά, "που θες να ξέρω, εγώ έσκασα ενάμισι χιλιάρικο και το πήρα". 
> Απίστευτοι ελληναράδες.



ΟΟΟΟοοοοοο..... ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ !!!!!
Ενάμιση χιλιάρικο για να πάρουν πτυχιο ραδιοεραστέχνη ??
Να το κάνουν ΤΙ ???
Δεν έχει καμια επαγγελματική αξία !!!!
Κρίμα τα λεφτά......

 :Head:   :Hammer:   :Head: 


.

----------


## john_b

Δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα.
Πρόκειται για κανονικούς ρ/ε που ασχολούνται συστηματικά, πλήν όμως, είναι γίδια, δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν ούτε δυο σειρές κείμενο και να το κατανοήσουν. Αυτά βέβαια παλιά, τώρα το σύστημα δεν επιδέχεται φουστιές, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μοιάζει να είναι.

----------

Dragonborn (07-10-13)

----------


## kioan

> Ενάμιση χιλιάρικο για να πάρουν πτυχιο ραδιοεραστέχνη ??
> Να το κάνουν ΤΙ ???



Μπορεί να κάνανε απόσβεση του ποσού στο κυνήγι αγριογούρουνου κλπ  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Dragonborn

Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να κάνουν απόσβεση. Στην  πραγματικότητα οι τύποι αυτοί ξοδεύουν μεγάλα ποσά για τους σταθμούς τους, νόμιμους ή παράνομους, τα 1500 είναι μάλλον λίγα σε σύγκριση με αυτά που δίνουν για μεταλλικούς πύργους, μοντέρνους πομποδέκτες HF ή αντίστοιχα για ιδιωτικούς αναμεταδότες VHF κλπ. Απλώς ισχύει αυτό που έγραψε ο john_b (SY1AKA) παραπάνω.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μπορεί να κάνανε απόσβεση του ποσού στο κυνήγι αγριογούρουνου κλπ



Και θέλανε ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ραδιοερασιτέχνη για  ....να κυνηγάνε γουρουνια ??
Ας πάιρνανε PMR !!!

Μάλον είναι αυτο που λέει ο Γιάννης πιο πάνω.
ΓΙΔΙΑ που δεν μπορουν να διαβασουν δύο γραμμές κείμενο και να το καταλάβουν.
Τα ερτζιανά τους μάραναν τρομάρα τους.

 Καλά, εδώ που τα λέμε, ένας απο τους λόγους που έχω πάνω απο πέντε χρόνια να πιάσω μικρόφωνο, είναι κάτι ΖΟΥΝΤΟΥΒΟΥΛΑ που νομίζουν οτι επειδή έχουν πάρει "ΠΤΥΧΙΟ" ραδιοερασιτέχνη, είναι "ΜΟΡΦΩΜΕΝΟΙ" και έχουν άποψη στα πάντα !!!
 Τέλος πάντων...


.

----------

Dragonborn (07-10-13), 

john_b (07-10-13)

----------


## Dragonborn

Ακόμα χειρότεροι από τους άσχετους είναι οι ημιμαθείς "προφέσσορες", κάποιοι σχετικά χαρισματικοί στην ομιλία χωρίς γνώσεις ραδιοηλεκτρονικών. Αμολάνε τις κοτσάνες την μια πίσω από την άλλη, ιδίως σε θέματα σχετικά με γραμμές μεταφοράς, κεραίες και balun, και παραπλανούν όσους έχουν διάθεση να ακούσουν και να μάθουν κάτι.

----------


## john_b

όχι κεραία, πτωχέ ηλεκτρονικίσκε, αλεποουρά.

Συζήτηση με γουρουνά:

- σσσσσ, ρίξαμε και τις ουρές επάνω...
- ποιές ουρές;
- τις αλεπουρές ρε
- τι είναι αυτό;
- μα καλά, τι σκατά ερασιτέχνης είσαι, δεν ξέρεις τις μακριές κεραίες;
- τα ραπεράκια εννοείς για τα φορητά;
- ε ναι ρε μλκ, μάθε λίγο ορολογία

----------

Dragonborn (07-10-13)

----------


## SRF

> ΟΟΟΟοοοοοο..... ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ !!!!!
> Ενάμιση χιλιάρικο για να πάρουν πτυχιο ραδιοεραστέχνη ??
> Να το κάνουν ΤΙ ???
> *Δεν έχει καμια επαγγελματική αξία !!!!*
> Κρίμα τα λεφτά......
> 
>   
> 
> 
> .



Χμμ... Λάθος!!!

----------


## SV1JRT

???????????

ΕΕΕΕΕεεεεεεε ????
Πως μπορείς να ......αξιοποιήσεις επαγγελματικά ένα πτυχίο ραδιοερασιτέχνη και να βγάλεις λεφτά ???

ΟΕΟ ??  :Confused1:   :Sneaky2:   :Brick wall:  


.

----------


## SRF

> ???????????
> 
> ΕΕΕΕΕεεεεεεε ????
> Πως μπορείς να ......αξιοποιήσεις επαγγελματικά ένα πτυχίο ραδιοερασιτέχνη και να βγάλεις λεφτά ???
> 
> ΟΕΟ ??    
> 
> 
> .



Αν βρεις κάποιους παλαιότερους διαγωνισμούς προσλήψεων σε μιά ανεξάρτητη αρχή θα κοπεί το γέλιο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αν βρεις κάποιους παλαιότερους διαγωνισμούς προσλήψεων σε μιά ανεξάρτητη αρχή θα κοπεί το γέλιο!!!



SPEACHLESS   :Scared:    !!!!!!
Σοβαρά μιλάς ?? Πιανότανε για  ..."Πτυχίο" ???

Ρε τα λαμόγια !!!

.

----------


## Dragonborn

Καλά, μπορώ να φαντασθώ ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις όπου μια ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια "θα συνεκτιμηθεί θετικά" μαζί με άλλα στοιχεία του βιογραφικού, αλλά δεν βλέπω πως θα μπορούσε να μετράει ως τυπικό προσόν.

----------

